# 1968 Supro S700 Acoustic Guitar ?



## walter227 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, This guitar I have had since 1991.. the Supro Acoustic S700 with bound fingerboard, spruce top and mahogany back and sides, Kluson Deluxe tuners, in great condition..It is over 40 years old, and was wondering if anyone might know a value for it, and If I should insure it..

Very sweet tone, beautiful singing harmonics, soulful terrain:


http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4959/1011754.jpg

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8480/1011755.jpg

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4610/1011758.jpg

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4016/1011765.jpg


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hi there...capsule music in toronto is selling it's sister brand national acoustic for $1999.00...although it's also electric...and in awesome condition...

http://www.12fret.com/used/index.html#Flat-top Steel String

http://www.12fret.com/used/NationalAcousticT45343.jpg


----------



## walter227 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Jimmy, it`s just very hard to find any info on this instrument aside from my receding hairline and pulling my hair out.
I shot them off an e-mail to see if they can attach a value to it. I think this model is pretty rare.

If anyone else has any information, please post, Thanks!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...this site has lots of info on old guitars...scroll down to supro...then click on the links...

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_s.htm


----------



## walter227 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks much for the links,,

Walt


----------



## plantinghands (Aug 1, 2013)

National n700,n720 are easier to locate and identify as to Supro S700,S720 .The 700 model is the solid maple that was sold for $200 new in the 50's and the the 720 model was spruce/mohogany that sold for $100 new .Any info or parts let me know


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Rises from the depths

DW


----------

